
Hospitals have 1000s of networked devices and cybersecurity nightmares - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/defending-hospitals-against-life-threatening-cyberattacks-93052
======
wiseleo
I use Windows 98 every day when supporting medical devices. 98 is not the
earliest version I support. There are a few machines in my care that run
Windows 3.1 or some custom OEM build of Windows predating Windows 3.1. I
recently had to fix a machine with an unknown release of early windows that
has a monochrome touchscreen CRT display.

These machines are control computers for medical equipment. The scientific
instruments do not get obsolete, so my clients continue to use them.

So, if you were thinking hospitals had merely old machines of XP vintage,
think again. I not long ago fixed a GE MRI that ran on a Sun Ultra 10 powered
by Solaris 2.5.1.

